# Riphah Merit List Released



## ZarghamMohsin (Nov 9, 2016)

Who got in?


----------



## Sardmank (Oct 2, 2016)

I did, interview is on 21st but I don't think I'm going.


----------



## Bring it on (Oct 24, 2016)

I got in


----------



## bluesky (Sep 27, 2016)

What were your aggregates and what program did you apply for?

Also, does anyone know the closing merit for MBBS?


----------



## aman04 (Oct 29, 2016)

A friend of mine also got called for an interview on the 21st. His aggregate is 83.4


----------



## kurasaki (Jan 1, 2016)

interview is on the 23 rd. my aggregate is 79.7.


----------



## Noor13579 (Nov 1, 2016)

My interview was on the 18th, but i asked them for time since i dont live in islamabad. My aggregate was 84.38


----------



## Doctech (Nov 1, 2016)

Sardmank said:


> I did, interview is on 21st but I don't think I'm going.


Where have you decided to go?


----------



## pinky118 (Nov 18, 2016)

mine is on 22...any one know what happens in interview?


----------



## Sardmank (Oct 2, 2016)

Doctech said:


> Where have you decided to go?


University of lahore. 
What about you?

- - - Updated - - -



pinky118 said:


> mine is on 22...any one know what happens in interview?


Nothing happens, they just check your documents, make sure everything is in order. They'll ask if you can pay the fee, sources of income etcetera. It's really a formality!


----------



## pinky118 (Nov 18, 2016)

thank you so much for helping.
i was quite tensed that what will happen but now relaxed


----------



## futuredentist111 (Dec 5, 2016)

Riphah is quite good in b.d.s


----------

